# Bum scooting & bugs?!



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy has been scooting her bum a lot lately and biting near the bottom of her tail. I have been thinking that maybe she needs to get her anal glands released. I was just looking under her tail today and there were a couple blackish/brownish bugs right around her little bum!!!!!!

Are these fleas??? What are they? She's only had fleas one other time, which is one too many times for me! I don't know how she gets them either. My labs NEVER get fleas. Bailey is 12 years old and has only had fleas once in her life. Belle is 4 years old and has never had them. Is it because Roxy is smaller to the ground? I just don't get it.

I had her on a flea medicine for a little while. I forget what kind. But haven't used it lately. Do you think these are fleas or are they something else?!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably fleas. My two pick them up all the time despite being frontlined. I think it is because they are low to the ground too. I routinely run a flea comb through them after being outside now.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have her checked for worms too. Sounds like she might have worms. I just went through the same thing with my chi.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought worms were white in color? Can you see the worms on the skin/fur or would they be internal?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Fleas and tapeworm are linked (the flea is a host for the worm) so if your dog has fleas it will most likely have tapeworms too.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi had tapeworms & round worm. They are internal & live in the intestin. Some can only be seen with a microscope. When I made the vet appointment, the day of the appointment, I took a fresh "poop" sample from that morning & brought it with me. Saved me from paying for them to do it & the uncomfortable level for Midgie. I have to bring her back in 3 wweeks for a check-up.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not all worms are white and not all worms are visible. To me it sounds more like worms than fleas. If it were fleas, I feel like she would be itchy or irritated all over, not just by her bum. I would try to get a stool sample and take it to the vet just to check. And maybe brush her with a flea comb to check for fleas (especially behind her front legs and where her tail meets her back).


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Fleas and tapeworm are linked (the flea is a host for the worm) so if your dog has fleas it will most likely have tapeworms too.


Very true...


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I bathed her yesterday and gave her a dose of frontline. Today I was checking her out and found another buggy around her bum! I couldn't get him either. How long does it take for it to work? Is it a bad sign that I still saw one? I'm taking a stool sample to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Keep a close eye on her. Frontline causes reactions in many dogs. No, it's not a bad thing to see bugs. Dogs will be dogs & if you take your chi outside, they're going to get bugs. You just bathe, treat & continue on. I am glad you're taking a stool sample to the vet. Worms left untreated could cause all kinds of serious internal problems.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She has had frontline before with no reaction. But what else would you suggest instead?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you had her stool checked yet? 

I use Comfortis & more & more people are going to it. I haven't heard any bad reports of reactions with it. I would wait until next time to give her any more meds tho.


----------

